# UK Essex Southend Airshow



## trackend (Apr 20, 2005)

The annual Southend Airshow is due on Sunday 29th Bank Holiday Monday 30th May 2005

Its Europe's biggest free air show last year attracting 500,000 visitors
this year not only are the Red Arrows returning for the 20th time but the French Breitling Jet team are putting in an appearance it will also be the first public showing of the replacement to the RAF's Tornado and Jaguar the new multi role Typhoon. Last year the Stealth made a impromptu visit and as always the Battle of Britain memorial flight will be on show
in all forty displays are planned. for more details here's the web site
http://www.southendairshow.com/


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh why must I have exams on then?
I want to go!


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2005)

Ill get some pics fou you mossie I haven't go a video or I would take that too I may have a go at hiring one .


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I want to see the pics too, trackend. I don't think my Camry will be able to make the trip over!


----------



## trackend (Apr 21, 2005)

I intent to go for both days so I'll do my best Evan I've just bought a 100-250mm zoom for the job. You may make it over Evan with a good tail wind (about 500 knots I would imagine)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

It would require at least that! My Camry is 11 years old, leaks oil, and has a host of minor problems that I just haven't fixed. So I will enjoy your pictures and be satisfied for now. 8)


----------

